# Carpet vs possum



## RoryBreaker (Feb 11, 2015)

http://www.qt.com.au/news/snakes-alive-but-possums-not/2540008/


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 11, 2015)

,


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 11, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> Looks more like a koala to me...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Doesn't matter



lol musta been a super rare kind going by the pic.


----------



## princessparrot (Feb 11, 2015)

Ramsayi said:


> lol musta been a super rare kind going by the pic.


I couldn't see it's tail at first so I was pretty much just going by its feet...


----------



## Brownbird (Feb 11, 2015)

4.5m? that would be some kind of record.....


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## BrownHash (Feb 12, 2015)

The possum be like - "this isn't my sleeping bag!".


----------

